# Weird picture in develop mode



## drtuck (Mar 28, 2016)

hello, my name is jeroen from the netherlands.
it's my first try @ lr6 and i have a problem with develop a picture i made.
the picture is made with a canon 1200d with a 18-55mm lens no IS and it's a raw file.
here is a print screen i made.
PLEASEEEEE help me!
greets drtuck


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 28, 2016)

Go to the Lightroom preferences - Performance and turn off GPU acceleration.


----------



## tspear (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeroen,

Welcome to the Lightroom Forums. As Johan mentioned, looks like the GPU is not fully compitable.


----------

